# Best Buy closes 15 stores across Canada



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Parent company Best Buy closes 15 stores including several Futurshop stores without any notice to employees. 

"The chain is closing 15 of its almost 230 big-box stores and cutting roughly 900 employees, a dramatic step for the retailer as it faces growing pressure from discount rivals and a fast-changing market.

The shutting of eight Future Shop and seven Best Buy big-box stores across the country comes as electronics retailers feel the squeeze of the burgeoning business at online retailers such as Amazon.com Inc. and Wal-Mart Stores Inc. and their cut-rate prices. The cuts follow a similar move last March in the United States, where the parent company said it was closing 50 stores."

More here The globe and mail


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I say it's not a good thing until the likes of Amazon.ca or Walmart.ca and many others start giving us the same offering as south of the border. It's not so much the price difference, which seems to be getting better, as it is the offerings for me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AT this point they seem to be focusing their closures on stores in areas that may have to many as it is. 
None are here in Edmonton.

*Best Buy* stores in Queensborough, Nanaimo, Victoria, Langford (Westshore Town Centre), and South Surrey, British Columbia; and Lachenaie, and Sherbrooke (SmartCentres Sherbrooke), Quebec.

*Future Shop* stores in West Kelowna, British Columbia; Montreal (Forum Entertainment Center), Laval (First Pro Ste-Dorothee), Quebec; Regent, Manitoba; Macleod, Calgary; as well as Ancaster, Barrie South and Erin Mills, Ontario.

Sears Canada also announced that they are closing several stores and laying off 700 employees.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

ouf, none here either. I think there's only 3 in the province and no BB.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I work for one of Best Buy's largest vendors and my sales rep used to call on them. I sincerely hope Best Buy finds their way in the new reality of retail but they have some pretty strong headwinds to negotiate.


----------



## mikecd617 (Oct 19, 2012)

What the media hasn't mentioned, which is unfortunate, is the fact Best Buy Canada is planning to open a total of 300 smaller kiosks (whether it be Mobile stores etc) within the next 5 years. I think the company is doing the right thing and is just readjusting to the market trends. 

On another note, most stores that have been closed were all a block or two away from the sister company. From a business aspect, it doesn't make sense to have 2 identical stores (one of which being a competitor to another) within walking distance.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Best Buy has permanently adjusted their price matching policy but has also reduced their return policy from 30 to 15 days (effective March 3rd). They have at least taken a step in the right direction matching online e-tailer’s prices but if they had made this change years ago they'd likely be in a better position now.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...rice-match-permanent-to-win-back-clients.html


----------



## asmatic (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe they should have trained their sales staff on the finer points of customer service. Or at least how to say hi.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Not all Best Buys customer service is bad the problem is they have been struggling to compete with the online competition.. Them going to matching prices full time should help for the time being

We all go to best buy to test speakers/receivers and then leave and buy online


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There are three best buy stores within fifteen miles of me. I think they could close two and make one a magnolia or what ever they call the nicer ones. I usually buy products from brick and mortar stores , i don't like online/out of state purchases. But its harder to find them maybe a bigger store like bb with the better selection and better staff support could make a comeback. I work in retail we aren't the cheapest but offer better service and our customers appreciate it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Problem with Brick and mortar stores like Best Buy is that they have the overhead costs related to having lot of stores while internet retailers mostly only have distribution centers so obviously internet retailers have less overhead. Also, less people to pay for. Price matching alone will not help Best Buy. They also have to train their staff. Anything less will prove the downfall of Best Buy.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't get all the hate towards Best Buy. People should know what they're getting from a store like Best Buy by now - often over-inflated pricing on limited stock. Where Best Buy thrives is convenience. If I decide I need something they carry, sometime my lack of patience gets the better of me and I'll gladly pay a few bucks more to have it NOW. They may have starting to try adapting to the times a bit too late but I guess time will tell!


----------



## BruceW (Feb 5, 2013)

Best Buy and Futureshop were overpriced and too expensive with extended warranties.


----------

